# ROTTERDAM | Public Transport



## Rotterdam Lis (Mar 17, 2009)

*Map Rotterdam Metro*

Here you have the map of the Rotterdam Metro system.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

A thread about the oldest and longest metro network/system in the Benelux (Belgium/Netherlands/Luxembourg). Here you can discuss things about the system, show pictures or anything else etc. 

*Facts:*
- Rotterdam has the oldest metro network in the Benelux (1968)
- Rotterdam currently has the biggest metro network in the Benelux (55,3km)
- The Rotterdam metro system has 38 stations and 2 lines
- Rotterdam is the first city in the Netherlands to only use the OV Chip card to travel with public transport
- In 2012 a converted railway (then used by the metro) will be used 
- In 2010 the Randstadrail will be fully completed towards The Hague
- Station Blijdorp is currently u/c and the deepest station in Rotterdam (-18m)
- Rotterdam wants to built a ring line and a small line to connect the other 2 lines to the new stadium

*Map:*









*Future Map:* _(without ring line but with the converted line and a new use of colors)_









*Future Map:* _(Possible layout with the ring line)_









*Future Map:* _(Possible connection between both lines to connect them with the new stadium)_









*Pictures:*































































*Newest Metro Train:* _(Same as the Randstadrail train, only other color)_









*New Metro Stations:* _(Under Construction)_
_Blijdorp_























_Central Train Station_ (1 extra track and new layout)


LV_bewoner said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Youtube Clips:*
_Station Wilhelminaplein_





_Station Central Train Station (old layout)_





_Station Voorschoterlaan_





_Station Leuvehaven_





_Station Rhoon_





_Station Nesselande_





_Station Beurs (old video)_





_Station Schiedam Centrum_





_Station Oostplein_





_Station Beurs_


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Possible layout of the network in 2012/2020 with all future plans in it. Thanks to Slagathor.



(Click for bigger version)


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

xlchris said:


> A- Rotterdam currently has the biggest metro network in the Benelux (55,3km)


I think you are counting the common parts of the blue and red line twice. If you do that for Rotterdam, than you have to do the same for the cities you are comparing with. 
I think the metro in Rotterdam today is not longer than 40 km. If you count the sneltram as metro than you have to do the same with Amsterdam and the premetro in Brussels. (55km minus 8km sneltram minus 10km shared tracks for red and bleu line = 37km)
I also count 36 stations, not 38. (You have probably counted Beurs twice and added the future station Blijdorp)


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^I got this information from several sites. It is the longest and oldest in the Benelux.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

xlchris said:


> ^I got this information from several sites. It is the longest and oldest in the Benelux.


The oldest, yes, but not the longest. Check it out for yourself. You say it's 55 km long. But the Erasmuslijn is 21.4 km long and the calandline (included sneltram) is 33.9 km long. But these line have a shared part. Conclusing the metro is NOT 55 km long but approx. 37 like I said.
It's true that Wikipedia makes the same mistake you made, but I suppose that's where you got your information. 










I'm will go to Rotterdam now and make a few photo's.  It's not so far!


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

^^ You forgot to count the Randstadrail part of the Erasmus line.


----------



## WallyNL (Oct 14, 2006)

Can you provide information about the possible layout by Slagathor. The whole plan doesn't seem to be based on any real plans by the transit authority (Stadsregio Rotterdam), at least I can't find any on the net.

Furthermore, there are currently only plans for a part of the ring line, from the current Zuidplein station, via a new intercity train station on the national rail line near a new soccer stadium, to Kralingse Zoom. It should be finished by 2018, in time for world soccer championship.

The 'Hoekselijn' railway to Hoek van Holland will be converted in 2011 and will connect at Schiedam-Centrum station. Operation will be similar to the RandstadRail line, i.e. it has at grade road crossings and trains switch from third rail to overhead power when leaving Schiedam-centrum station. 

When comparing metro systems, make sure you provide information how the number of stations and distance is being calculated.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

WallyNL said:


> Can you provide information about the possible layout by Slagathor. The whole plan doesn't seem to be based on any real plans by the transit authority (Stadsregio Rotterdam), at least I can't find any on the net.


That's because I made it up. I did stick to relatively realistic scenarios, but it's still my personal creation.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=146297&page=60

Second post from the top & onwards.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Slagathor said:


> ^^ You forgot to count the Randstadrail part of the Erasmus line.


The Randstadrail is not connected yet to the Eerasmus line. And in my opinion the randstadrail is not a metro line. It is a suburban railway system.
The Hoekselijn will be a suburban railway line too.

I went to Rotterdam today and I made a complete ride on the system. In my opinion the system as a hole is more simular to a suburban railway system than a real metropolitan railroad.

I like the system very much. Especialy the integration of different systems: metro, sneltram en soon the randstadrail is super. The Rotterdammers, Schiedammers, Spijkenissers, The Hagenaren and other inhabitants of the cities that are served by the Randstad Metro can be proud. 

IMO the Rotterdam Metro consist of two lines, 36 stations en about 37 kilometers of lines. I count the line to Spijkenisse as full metro, even that IMO it is more a suburban line as wel. When you look out of the window you see forest, meadows and cows. Not really a city railroad!

I will post some more pictures and a small video. First this is what you see when you look out of the window when riding to Spijkenisse:










Rotterdam is a great city. But exageration is maybe a little bit a typical Rotterdam thing?


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^Is it possible to remove that picture or make it smaller? It's to big and not very interesting.

@hix - I didn't count anything twice  As I said before, I got this information from the internet. I even found the following on the internetsite of the city of Rotterdam;



> _Inmiddels heeft het Rotterdamse metronetwerk een lengte van ongeveer 80 kilometer en maken jaarlijks 85 miljoen reizigers gebruik van het vervoermiddel van het vervoersbedrijf RET._
> 
> _Meanwhile the Rotterdam metro network has a length of approximentaly 80 km and 85 million passengers use the metro every year._


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

xlchris said:


> ^Is it possible to remove that picture or make it smaller? It's to big and not very interesting.
> 
> @hix - I didn't count anything twice  As I said before, I got this information from the internet. I even found the following on the internetsite of the city of Rotterdam;


But I suppose you can count yourself? I can, and I notice that these numbers are wrong. First or all, Erasmusline and Calandline combined are 37 km not 55 km. You can check that yourself. The fact that you found some internetsite that give wrong numbers doesn't prove anything.

Also the fact that the website of the city or Rotterdam likes to exagerate doesn't prove anything eather. Their are counting the randstadrail proudly as a part of the city metronetwork. But sorry, it's not a metro. It's not even in Rotterdam! 

Rotterdam metro is 37 kilometers long, not 55 and not 80. Check it for yourself and stop refering to "some sites on the internet".

I found this on Urban rail:



> Erasmuslijn Centraal Station - Spijkenisse De Akkers, 21.4 km
> 
> Spijkenisse De Akkers - Schiedam Centrum - Capelle a/d IJssel | Ommoord | Nesselande, 33.9 km


This is a total of 55 kilometers! *But these line have shared track of about 10 kilometers!* So You can not add these numbers. 
And in these numbers are also the tramlines of the Calandline, that's 8,5 kilometers.

So please stop this game, admid your numbers are wrong, and we can move on.



> It's to big and not very interesting.


That's what you see from the metro: trees, meadows and cows... I took it myself today. I was surprised to see that the metro leaves the city very quick and goes to other cities, such as Spijkenisse. But I grant you the advantage of the doubt and I still count it as full metro.

You can be proud of your metro and your public transport, but try to give correct numbers.



> and 85 million passengers use the metro every year.


You realise that is very little for a network of 80 km? (so they claim)
But sorry if I spoiled you metro-party. I made some nice pictures of the Rotterdam Metro. I will post them later.


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

It is a tad unfair to count all of Randstadrail, really. It'd be like 
London counting all of Thameslink and Paris counting the whole RER.

The train to Spijkenisse is very much metro still, even though there might a be a slight patch of green in between Spijkenisse and Rotterdam... it's still very much one metro area.


----------



## BART Rider (Jul 7, 2009)

Is the Rotterdam system automated or do the operators run the trains?


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

^^ The trains have drivers.



sweek said:


> It is a tad unfair to count all of Randstadrail, really. It'd be like
> London counting all of Thameslink and Paris counting the whole RER.


No that's nonsense. First of all, you don't count all of Randstadrail, you count the Erasmus line. Randstadrail involves lightrail services as well, currently between The Hague and Zoetermeer but there's an additional line Zoetermeer-Rotterdam on the cards. That would be lightrail (trams, essentially) and therefore it wouldn't count.

For me, the Rotterdam subway system consists of the Erasmus line (especially when the Centraal Station link is finished) + the Caland line *excluding* the sneltram bit.

According to railix.net and urbanrail.net, that means the system is currently 58km long (that's Erasmus line section Hofplein line *21km* *+* Erasmus line section Rotterdam CS - Spijkenisse *21km* *+* Calandlijn minus the sneltram section *26km* *-* shared tracks *10km*).



hix said:


> The Randstadrail is not connected yet to the Eerasmus line. And in my opinion the randstadrail is not a metro line. It is a suburban railway system.
> The Hoekselijn will be a suburban railway line too.


By what criteria? It is entirely separate from the regular railway network and serviced exclusively by subway cars that run on the current subway lines. How is it a railway line?? 



> IMO the Rotterdam Metro consist of two lines, 36 stations en about 37 kilometers of lines. I count the line to Spijkenisse as full metro, even that IMO it is more a suburban line as wel. *When you look out of the window you see forest, meadows and cows. Not really a city railroad!*


Sorry but this I really don't get. It's like you're searching very hard for arguments to make your opinion stand. A bunch of trees turns a subway line into a suburban railway? I think rather the nature of the line (it should be shared with regular trains) and the material (trains instead of subway cars) would place a certain iron track in that category. 

What on Earth is your definition of a subway? It's like our two opinions are from two different planets


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Why would I admid my numbers where wrong? I don't know, I won't count the number of stations or check how long it is when I get this information from several sites. And even if they share 10km together, then the line is still 45km long. I don't know why you are making such a big deal about this, are you from belgium? Because the Brussel metro isn't bigger, if that's what your implying. So let's move on with this thread about the Rotterdam Metro network.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

xlchris said:


> I don't know, I won't count the number of stations or check how long it is when I get this information from several sites. And even if they share 10km together, then the line is still 45km long. I don't know why you are making such a big deal about this, are you from belgium? Because the Brussel metro isn't bigger, if that's what your implying. So let's move on with this thread about the Rotterdam Metro network.


No, your numbers are wrong. and yes the Brussels network is bigger. 



> Why would I admid my numbers where wrong?


Because they are. I dont know why you are trying to do this? Everybody can check these facts. Please do so yourself. And stop communicating these wrong numbers. The Rotterdam Metro is 37 km long, period. Dont be a child, facts are facts...



> And even if they share 10km together, then the line is still 45km long.


No, you are still counting the sneltram.



> I don't know why you are making such a big deal about this


I'm not making a big deal about this. It's not me who tries to prove that the metro of Antwerp is the biggest of the Benelux.... Stop manipulating the numbers....
I don't understand why you are using fake facts to prove that yours is longer? Isn't that a little bit silly? Just accept the real numbers and stop your absurd attempt to become the biggest... :lol:

The big deal is really that you are trying to convince the word of something that is simply not true. The biggest network of the benelux. No. Accept the facts and grow up...

Like you say, it's not a big deal. The Rotterdam metro is really super, for a city of that size. Please return to reality.... Rotterdam is NOT New York...

I really dont understand why you have such difficulty admidding that the numbers you gave are not correct? There's no shame in that?


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

^^ hix don't forget my post, I'm still puzzled 

Could you provide some information on the Brussels system? What parts are subway, what parts lightrail etc.? I'm very unfamiliar with it.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

This is getting funny, you keep saying it are MY numbers but they aren't mine. I'm not trying to convince you that it's true, I know now that it's not 55km long. But I do know that it is the biggest in the Benelux. Anyway, the Brussel metro isn't bigger. You know that, I know that, everybody knows that. If so, it would have been said on many sites or anywhere else. I think a part of the Randstadrail line that goes from Hofplein towards the northern part of Rotterdam (Wilgenplas etc.) is still very urban. It has houses around it and not that much trees (considering your standards it is urban). So that can also be counted as part of the metro.

My advice, start looking around on the internet instead of looking at the numbers I posted here (also from the internet). Try to find out if there is any site matching your ideas. Please tell us when you found something like that.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

^^That's not quite different. Most people who live in Capelle or Barendrecht originally come from Rotterdam. The funny thing is that, in %, more Rotterdammers live in Barendrecht then in Rotterdam :lol:


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

hix said:


> It is not always clear what belongs to the city and what not. Administrative bounderies are not always clear on this. In the case of the randstadrail it is clear though that Den Haag is a different city. In the case of Spijkenisse it's also clear that it belongs to the Rotterdam Urban Region. The future line to Hoek van Holland is in that respect also a line within the urban region of Rotterdam and could be considered metro if it had no level crossings.


It's odd. I personally think the connection to Capelle a/d IJssel is definitely a metro even though Capelle is an independent _gemeente_ while the Hoekse Lijn is more of an S-Bahn even though Hoek van Holland is _not_ independent. 

That's the problem with NL: we've had so many mergers of communities it doesn't make much sense anymore. Look at this map of The Hague, for instance:

Rijswijk and Voorburg are independent, but Leidschenveen-Ypenburg is not. Scheveningen has also been annexed by The Hague. 

Meanwhile, there are countless tram connections to Rijswijk, but extremely few to Leidscheveen-Ypenburg (only Randstadrail at this point in time, as I recall. Possibly tram line 15 but I'm not sure).

So how where do you start defining what is what in terms of public transport? 'Luckily', the Hague doesn't have a metro but if it did, you'd be hard-pressed to properly define it. The map is a mess 

This pretty much applies to Amsterdam and Rotterdam as well. They have annexed certain areas, but not others. Their maps are messy too, making any definition of what is and what is not a metro incredibly complicated. 



> I invite you to come to Brussels, I will gladly give you a tour.  In the meanwhyle check this site: http://http://metro-de-bruxelles.blogspot.com/


Ah excellent, thanks for the link! If I ever do go back to Brussels, I'll take you up on that offer 




> You are absolutely right. These remarks by me and by Thermo where inappropriate. I appologize.


Accepted. You know, we're not as arrogant as many of the Flemings seem to think. Sometimes we're even quite nice 



> And it's true, it's not always clear what is a metro, or what is a city BTW. In the case of Rotterdam, it can be argued that Rotterdam and The Hague are dubble cities, so close they are to each other.


Trouble is there are no clear borders anywhere in the Randstad. It's basically one metropolitan area. 

A while ago someone on the forum tried to define metropolitan areas in the Netherlands by grouping _bordering communities with a population density of > 1000 people/sqkm_ - he found he couldn't draw a border anywhere in the Randstad. That's how messed up it is. Yet counting the entire Randstad as one entity and grouping it together with New York or London would be very wrong as well, these are very different settlements and they don't compare no matter how much you fiddle with numbers. 



> I think that when Randstadrail and Hoekse lijn are completely ready Rotterdam will have a super system. I would think it's more an S-bahn than a metro, but I think if I was a Rotterdammer, I would call it a metro too.
> 
> Just the thing I like most about it is the hybrid caracter of it. It integrates full metro, sneltram and 'S-Bahn' in one system. I think we should have something simular in Brussels.


I'm just sorry the Erasmus line doesn't go via Rotterdam Airport hno: - it's still quicker for me (I live in the Hague) to go via Schiphol but I don't like that airport. Too big, chaotic. 

Is the cooperation between the different communes in the Brussels region still troubled? Someone told me a while ago it's like having sand in your car's engine, making it difficult to create a comprehensive metro/lightrail/public transport system. That seems silly, it's such a giant metropolitan area, the largest in the Benelux that has some form of central government (the _gewest_) - it should be easier to unify it where public transport is concerned.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Slagathor said:


> Is the cooperation between the different communes in the Brussels region still troubled? Someone told me a while ago it's like having sand in your car's engine, making it difficult to create a comprehensive metro/lightrail/public transport system. That seems silly, it's such a giant metropolitan area, the largest in the Benelux that has some form of central government (the _gewest_) - it should be easier to unify it where public transport is concerned.


In Brussels we have a regional gouverment with a president. The region is responsible for public transport, taxi's, regional roads, harbour (yes we have a harbour), cityplanning, watercleaning, waste disposal, preservation of old buildings, Firedepartment, and medical assistance (ambulances) , parks and naturepreservation, jobcreation...Also culture, devided in a French and Flemish part. I'm shure I forget quite some..
Over 5 years more function will be transferred from the communes to the region.
So don't worry, public transport is not a commune problem.


----------



## bthj (Jan 2, 2008)

Dezz said:


> ^^That's not quite different. Most people who live in Capelle or Barendrecht originally come from Rotterdam. The funny thing is that, in %, more Rotterdammers live in Barendrecht then in Rotterdam :lol:


for those who feel that a planet and its satellites is identical to solely a planet you are totally right.


----------



## RTM84 (Feb 8, 2005)

> RandstadRail RandstadRail is a light rail connection between Rotterdam, Den Haag and Zoetermeer. Lightrail is a hybrid of tram, train and metro and the vehicles can run on both train and metro lines as well on the tram network. Since the vehicles are light, they accelerate much faster than their heavier counterparts and the stops at the stations are shorter. Travelling times with light rail are also shorter than those of other types of rail transport.


Seems like this discription is applicable for the "fast-trams" that run between The Hague and Zoetermeer.
The Metro's that will run Between Rotterdam and The Hague have the ability to operate on the complete subway-network of Rotterdam but NOT on the tram-network
The first randstadrail-metro's have already been deliverd and they also ride the tracks of the metro-network already.


----------



## ArthurK (Jun 16, 2009)

hix said:


> I would think it's more an S-bahn than a metro, but I think if I was a Rotterdammer, I would call it a metro too.


It's funny to see how many names are in use for some kind of urban rail transport: subway, metro, underground, tube, U-bahn, S-bahn, lightrail, sneltram, pre-metro.

The word "metro" is from _chemin de fer métropolitain_, which is french for metropolitan railroad. The British prefer the word "underground" or "tube" (but that word should only be used for the deeper level lines in London). The Americans call it "subway", while a subway is a pedestrian tunnel in the UK. :nuts:

Maybe we can just call it an urban railsystem, as it would not exclude the sneltram-sections and former main line parts. Are there anyway plans to upgrade the sneltram-part in Rotterdam to a "full metro"? Else I don't understand why De Tochten-Nesselande is constructed as a full metro.


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

ArthurK said:


> It's funny to see how many names are in use for some kind of urban rail transport: subway, metro, underground, tube, U-bahn, S-bahn, lightrail, sneltram, pre-metro.
> 
> The word "metro" is from _chemin de fer métropolitain_, which is french for metropolitan railroad. The British prefer the word "underground" or "tube" (but that word should only be used for the deeper level lines in London). The Americans call it "subway", while a subway is a pedestrian tunnel in the UK. :nuts:
> 
> Maybe we can just call it an urban railsystem, as it would not exclude the sneltram-sections and former main line parts. Are there anyway plans to upgrade the sneltram-part in Rotterdam to a "full metro"? Else I don't understand why De Tochten-Nesselande is constructed as a full metro.


It's not that weird, there are basically three-four groups.

1. Metro, subway, underground, u-bahn and tube are all synonyms. Metro actually comes from the Metropolitan railways, the very first tube line operator in London. The Paris metro was named after that. The not-so-deep tube lines in London are also just called the tube by most people by the way, although sometimes the distinction is made as sub-surface versus tube, because the former don't actually have the literal shape of a tube.
2. Pre-metro, lightrail, sneltram and for example Tvärbanan in Stockholm are not exactly synomyms, but all indicate the same type of systems that consist out of trams with their own right-of-way.
3. A third group is RER, S-Bahn, GEN in Brussels and Crossrail/Thameslink in London... all indicating express commuter railways running into and through the city centre. I don't think there are any of these in the Netherlands at all.
4. A fourth group would just be the regular Tram or Strassenbahn, mostly running on-street, such as in Amsterdam.
5. A fifth would be regular commuter railways with high frequency trains into the city.

I think those are five pretty clear groups, although there are obviously hybrids between the models.


----------



## JeroenMostert (Jul 22, 2009)

*No double counting in 33.9 lenght for Calandlijn*

I'm not so sure the 55 km length does any double counting.
Tussenwater - Marconiplein = 11.5 km ( Beneluxlijn project completed 2002 see http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beneluxlijn)
So if you take: 11.5 beneluxlijn + 8.5 sneltram + 10 km "double" = 30 km.
That would leave only 3.9 km for everything else on the calandlijn.
Marconiplein -Capelsebrug is already 9.6 km walking distance
see http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&sour...17168,4.496155&spn=0.090528,0.189686&t=h&z=13


----------



## ArthurK (Jun 16, 2009)

sweek said:


> It's not that weird, there are basically three-four groups.
> 
> 1. Metro, subway, underground, u-bahn and tube are all synonyms. Metro actually comes from the Metropolitan railways, the very first tube line operator in London. The Paris metro was named after that.


Indeed, the Metropolitan Railway in London was the first underground railroad in the world. But my English dictionary says the abbreviation "metro" is from French. Wikipedia has a similar story. But I guess it could start an Anglo-French war about who invented that abbreviation. 



sweek said:


> The not-so-deep tube lines in London are also just called the tube by most people by the way, although sometimes the distinction is made as sub-surface versus tube, because the former don't actually have the literal shape of a tube.
> 2. Pre-metro, lightrail, sneltram and for example Tvärbanan in Stockholm are not exactly synomyms, but all indicate the same type of systems that consist out of trams with their own right-of-way.
> 3. A third group is RER, S-Bahn, GEN in Brussels and Crossrail/Thameslink in London... all indicating express commuter railways running into and through the city centre. I don't think there are any of these in the Netherlands at all.
> 4. A fourth group would just be the regular Tram or Strassenbahn, mostly running on-street, such as in Amsterdam.
> ...


The future Randstadrail Erasmus Line service from The Hague Central to Rotterdam Slinge might fit in the third group. It's an old railroad between The Hague and the boundary of Rotterdam, but runs like a full metro through the city center. Same applies to the future Caland Line extension to Hoek van Holland.
The Spijkenisse-Schiedam-Capelle a/d IJssel and Spijkenisse-Slinge-Central Station services belong to the first group. But Capelsebrug - Ommoord/ De Tochten is the second group. The last part, De Tochten-Nesselande, is again a real metro, so that's the first group. So in Rotterdam, there is an mixture of three groups.


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

ArthurK said:


> Indeed, the Metropolitan Railway in London was the first underground railroad in the world. But my English dictionary says the abbreviation "metro" is from French. Wikipedia has a similar story. But I guess it could start an Anglo-French war about who invented that abbreviation.


Ah I guess so. Don't worry I don't want to start an Anglo-French war about this. 



> The future Randstadrail Erasmus Line service from The Hague Central to Rotterdam Slinge might fit in the third group. It's an old railroad between The Hague and the boundary of Rotterdam, but runs like a full metro through the city center. Same applies to the future Caland Line extension to Hoek van Holland.


It doesn't really go through the centre as such, though, does it? The RER, Thameslink, Crossrail and S-Bahn in Germany go pretty far out on both sides of the city centre... Randstadrail to The Hague obviously goes far out on the Northern end, but ends in Rotterdam itself... If they actually connected both projects and ran from The Hague through Rotterdam to Hoek Van Holland that'd clearly be like an RER...

How far along are the works on connecting the metro bit with the Randstadrail bit anyway now?


----------



## JeroenMostert (Jul 22, 2009)

sweek said:


> How far along are the works on connecting the metro bit with the Randstadrail bit anyway now?


The tunnel itself is finished. Not sure about the tracks inside it.

from RET site:http://www.ret.nl/over-ret/organisatie/randstadrail.aspx?sc_lang=en


> In mid 2009, the first test- and trial runs will begin. By the end of 2009, our passengers will be able to travel directly from Rotterdam Centraal station to the centre of Den Haag. And from 2010 onwards, it will also be possible to travel uninterrupted (without changing) from metro station Slinge to Den Haag Centraal.


----------



## Capzilla (Sep 11, 2002)

sweek said:


> If they actually connected both projects and ran from The Hague through Rotterdam to Hoek Van Holland that'd clearly be like an RER...


That particular setup wouldn't be the most useful though, Den Haag en Hoek van Holland are about 10km apart from each other while the detour through Rotterdam would be at least 20km on each leg of this U-shaped line.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

sweek said:


> It doesn't really go through the centre as such, though, does it?
> 
> The RER, Thameslink, Crossrail and S-Bahn in Germany go pretty far out on both sides of the city centre... Randstadrail to The Hague obviously goes far out on the Northern end, but ends in Rotterdam itself... If they actually connected both projects and ran from The Hague through Rotterdam to Hoek Van Holland that'd clearly be like an RER...
> 
> How far along are the works on connecting the metro bit with the Randstadrail bit anyway now?


As was mentioned before: the tunnel link under Centraal Station is as good as finished. 2010 should signal the start of services from The Hague Central Station to Slinge (possibly onwards to Spijkenisse but that's not really relevant for this discussion considering Slinge is already well South of Rotterdam's Central District).

The RandstadRail Erasmus line (it bears the same name as the current Rotterdam metro Erasmus line for a reason) will run right through the center of Rotterdam.


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

Slagathor said:


> As was mentioned before: the tunnel link under Centraal Station is as good as finished. 2010 should signal the start of services from The Hague Central Station to Slinge (possibly onwards to Spijkenisse but that's not really relevant for this discussion considering Slinge is already well South of Rotterdam's Central District).
> 
> The RandstadRail Erasmus line (it bears the same name as the current Rotterdam metro Erasmus line for a reason) will run right through the center of Rotterdam.


Yes but trains from The Hague won't run further than Slinge along the Erasmusline. For it to be an RER I think it'd have to go way beyong to, say, Dordrecht.

The idea behind Crossrail/RER etc. is that instead of having commuter lines terminate in the city centre, you hook them up with each other via a central tunnel, reducing the number of interchanges needed. It's a bit different in R'dam.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Nieuwe Waas said:


> Het stuk Spijkenisse-Tussenwater is zowel Caland- als Erasmuslijn.





Tramfan said:


> Dat zou misschien kunnen, maar we hebben het dan over een afstand van 9,2 km (die twee keer gerekend wordt.... 55,3 km - 37km = 18,3km : 2 = 9,2km
> 
> Dus bij die 37km komt zeker 1x 9,2km, dus totaal 46,2km, dus groter dan Brussel.....
> 
> ...


(Dutch)


----------



## JeroenMostert (Jul 22, 2009)

sweek said:


> Yes but trains from The Hague won't run further than Slinge along the Erasmusline. For it to be an RER I think it'd have to go way beyond to, say, Dordrecht.
> 
> The idea behind Crossrail/RER etc. is that instead of having commuter lines terminate in the city centre, you hook them up with each other via a central tunnel, reducing the number of interchanges needed. It's a bit different in R'dam.


The Hague - Dordrecht railway actually runs through a tunnel in R'dam. The tunnel starts a bit after Centraal Station (map) via the underground Blaak Station (transfer station with the crossing Metro Calandlijn),goes under the river and the tracks come above ground again at Rotterdam Zuid Station (map). This tunnel is 2796 meters with 4 tracks and was finished September 1993. Before this tunnel trains were running on elevated tracks.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

We should not forget the Stedenbaan project that will also connect The Hague and Rotterdam via the existing heavy rail line via Delft that will look much more like a RER system then the RandstadRail does.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

I went to Google Earth, measured (roughly) the length between each subway station and got the following;

Calandlijn (De Akkers - De Terp) = 29,8km
Erasmuslijn (Tussenwater - Centraal Station) = 14,54km

Together this is 44,34km long. This was without the shared part of both lines and without the line towards Nesselande and Binnenhof.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

xlchris said:


> Together this is 44,34km long.


And only 36 stations. But If you numbers are correct, than I admid that the Rotterdam metro is the longest. But the Brussels metro has 59 metrostations and 15 premetro stations. So we have something too. :lol:


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Silly nitpicking. An extra kilometer here, a few extra meters here. Let's not go there. Again. Come on, people, we all have to live together in a tiny Benelux and constantly trying to show each other off isn't gonna make it any more pleasant! :cheers:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Momo1435 said:


> I would consider the core of the network as a full metro, although I do see that in terms of size and operation it also has more in common with for example the Docklands Light Rail in London then with other full metro systems in large European cities. But as system in a smaller European city it's undoubtedly a full metro. The most part of the network, underground and overground is completely grade separated. There's just 1 line with 2 smaller branches that is built as a premetro, but it's much more an overground metro line with level crossings then a tram line that happens to be extended into the metro tunnels in the central Rotterdam.


The network is quite good for a city of its size. The frequency of services is also good.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/01/10/rotterdam-centraal-prepares-for-grand-opening/
> 
> *Rotterdam Centraal prepares for grand opening*
> 10 JAN, 2014
> ...


Congratulations to you! By the way, any progress has been made on the new western Metro extension to Hoek van Holland?


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice architecture
Where are now tram connections whih I use to take in front of station entrance. I can see something on one of the pictures, but I'm not sure.

Additional question : what is the status of Citadis fleet i.e. how many vehicles have been delivered / are in service ? Are there other tram vehicles types in service ?


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of entry gates 










With that said:
Where are the exit gates though?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Blackraven said:


> With that said:
> Where are the exit gates though?


Gates are bi-directional and they are open for the time being. You just have to tap your card to check in or out.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-holland-light-rail-vehicle-order-placed.html
> 
> *Hoek van Holland light rail vehicle order placed*
> 05 Feb 2014
> ...


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

To refresh people's mind; these are the current Flexity Swifts









image: Bombardier


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

These look quite nice! do you have more pics?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

*Accident involving 3 trams*

Dozens of people were taken to hospitals after a tram accident in Rotterdam



> At least 30 people have been injured in a collision between three trams close to the Kuip football stadium in Rotterdam on Monday afternoon, Dutch media reported.
> 
> At least 12 people have been taken to hospital. Most of the victims have suffered back and neck injuries. It is not clear if anyone has been seriously injured.
> 
> ...


- See more at: http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2014/03/at_least_30_people_injured_in.php#sthash.JkWtVShp.dpuf


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

The title of this topic should probably be changed into ROTTERDAM | Public Transportation


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Two news from Rotterdam area:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...opens-rebuilt-rotterdam-centraal-station.html
> 
> *King opens rebuilt Rotterdam Centraal station*
> 13 Mar 2014
> ...





> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...en-haag-orders-more-siemens-avenio-trams.html
> 
> *Den Haag orders more Siemens Avenio trams*
> 13 Mar 2014
> ...


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

What do you all think of merging RET, Randstad Rail and HTM in one single agency?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

There was some talk about a RET and HTM merger back in 2011. But it was only the RET that proposed it, the HTM denied any merger talks on the same day and that was it. After this the Dutch Railways NS bought a 49% stake in HTM in October 2013. Unless the NS also buys into the RET there no change anymore that both companies will be merging. But I doubt that will be allowed by the competition watchdogs. 

Ps. RandstadRail is just branding, it's not a company or an organization. The trams between Den Haag and Zoetermeer are operated by the HTM, the Metro from Den Haag to Rotterdam is operated by the RET.


----------



## VictorSantos2100 (Mar 3, 2014)

Good morning folks! I am Brazilian and some come together while the Rotterdam Metro, as I admire their stations and trains! The fact that the lines share is a very good way to facilitate integration between destinations. Just a little question: What will happen with the SG2? Will be disabled? And who will take his place? Thanks for listening!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/avenio-takes-a-bow.html
> 
> *Avenio takes a bow*
> 27 May 2014
> ...


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

I guess there's no The Hague thread?


----------



## urbanlife78 (Dec 21, 2009)

That Central Station looks gorgeous, I wish we would build train stations like that in the US.


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

MrAronymous said:


> I guess there's no The Hague thread?


Since there isn't any The Hague tread, and since stuff about The Hague is already in this thread, I propose a rename of this thread to something like ROTTERDAM & THE HAGUE | Public Transport and add The Hague to the threadfinder thread.

I'll PM a moderator about this and see what the response is 

If we go for that name change, I have some pictures from the Hague to show


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

You can create a THE HAGUE | DEN HAAG - Public Transportation thread


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ Is that really a good idea since there are already some stuff about the Hague in this thread?


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

It is a seperate city with its own tram and bus and light rail system. So I guess yes.


----------



## 43106 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Rotterdam Tram Depots*

As I have mentioned on the Riga thread, I am interested in locating the tram depots of European towns & cities. As far as Rotterdam is concerned, I've found depots at *BEVERWAARD *(a new one in the south east of the city, next to a Park & Ride), *HILLEDIJK* (which I've heard is closed and demolished), *HILLEGERSBERG* (near Straatweg) and *KLEIWEG* (at the end of Route 8). Various sources repeatedly mention a depot in DELFSHAVEN, but I can't find it. Can I assume it's closed?


----------



## MattN (Oct 25, 2008)

Indeed Delfshaven is long gone, Hilledijk is closed and demolished and Hillegersberg is only used by a society which preserves old trams. Kleiweg is now only used as a workshop for vehicle overhauls as far as I know. The other depot currently in use is at Kralingen, in the east of the city.


----------



## 43106 (Sep 1, 2014)

MattN said:


> Indeed Delfshaven is long gone, Hilledijk is closed and demolished and Hillegersberg is only used by a society which preserves old trams. Kleiweg is now only used as a workshop for vehicle overhauls as far as I know. The other depot currently in use is at Kralingen, in the east of the city.


Thanks for that, Matt. I have to say that Kralingen is new to me - I've never heard of it. I've had a quick look on Google Satelite Maps, but I haven't found it. Which street is it on, or what's the nearest tramstop? I did a bit of digging around, and it looks as if Beverwaard will replace EVERY other depot.


----------



## MattN (Oct 25, 2008)

It's more or less next to the Avenue Concordia stop on the Oostzeedijk, behind the houses.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I have friends over here. One of them just graduated from his engineering program and wanted to explore some rail-based systems in Netherlands, so off we went.

On two previous occasions, I felt a bit strange that, at station Beurs, when changing lines (A direction Schiedam to D direction De Akkers in this case), the most ostensibly signaling actually send you out of the fare zone, crossing the mezzanine and then in the fare zone again, which means you check out and in with the OV-Chipkaart.

Today, I found there are actually corridors and stairs that allow passengers to change lines without exiting the gated perimeter. It is nothing secret, just not signed at all. 

Is crowd control the reason for which they don't send passengers down the underpass on line D/E? Or is it just a matter of misplaced signs?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Unbeknownst to its owners, a cat has been spending several hours a day at a specific tram stop in Rotterdam. It even boards the tram for a roundtrip sometimes.

Even a TV crew was there recently 








Facebook

.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

What does "ZITPLAATS ALLEEN BESTEMD VOOR ZWAARTWITTE KAT" mean?

I'm guessing "for blackwhite cat" is part of it...


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

seat only for use of black-and-white cat


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

It's a small parody on signs normally saying something like "Zitplaats bestemd voor invalide", meaning "seat intended for use by the disabled".


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2015/06/24/the-hague-begins-daytime-testing-of-avenio-trams/
> 
> *The Hague begins daytime testing of Avenio trams*
> 24 JUN, 2015
> ...


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

I saw one in the wild the other day


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

MrAronymous said:


> I saw one in the wild the other day


Tram or a cat?


----------



## DingeZ (Mar 28, 2012)

This tram is for The Hague, not Rotterdam.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

DingeZ said:


> This tram is for The Hague, not Rotterdam.


I think RET and HTM should merge... they already work together on Randstad Rail... and a proper subway system should be built in Den Haag.


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Is "R-Net" a name for "everything that didn't fit elsewhere", or?!?

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-net


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

R-net, Randstad-net. (Randstad is area encompassing Amsterdam, Utrecht, The Hague, Rotterdam. Basically where the western half of the country where half of the population lives). It's a brand for "high quality public transport". I have no idea exactly why we need it, but apparantly we do. R-net buses are not local buses but regional/express buses. They have wifi, are very frequent and and punctual. The plan was to also include all rail, like R'dam and A'dam metro and all tram systems. So The Hague is the first to use it on trams. Utrecht however doesn't seem to be participating. They have their own U-OV branding.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it is facetious to try to bran buses like trams/light rail, and then assume they are the same. It is an attempt to misled the public into thinking that buses are merely "trams with tires and steering columns". 

Berlin try to pull out this trick as well, with the "Metrobus" lines :bash:


----------



## MiaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, the most interesting thing is how frequent ant what quality (delays e.t.c.) there are on a line. In that way I think it's good that Berlin has Metrobus v.s. bus and Metrotram v.s. tram. The "Metro*"-lines run more frequently.

(I admit that I haven't ever used a Metrobus line in Berlin. They seem to run mostly in ex West Berlin where the U-Bahn have good coverage. The MetroTram is another thing, in ex East Berlin the trams were and is a far more important part of the transportation network so if you have any reason to travel there you probably find yourself on a Metrotram sooner rather than later)


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Public Transport System in Rotterdam – The Metro*


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

*New delay for Hoekse Lijn metro*

http://www.treinreiziger.nl/ombouw-hoekse-lijn-eind-2018-afgerond/

Even if you thought it couldn't get worse than the doubled time for rebuilding the Hoekse Lijn scheduled for February 2018, then it seems the next delay is freaking everybody in Vlaardingen, Maassluis and Hoek van Holland (Hook of Holland) out. Tonight the Rotterdam city council will be informed and it seems that this rebuild will take double the time of the already-doubled time. So not 5, not 10, but 20 months being forced to take the bus.
Initially, the soil seemed to be unstable, now signalling gives another hit.

The source mentions the Hofpleinlijn (current Metro E) and how that line had problems, however, if you noticed, delays on that reconstruction were less than 15 months (the whole reconstruction took 5 months which was a delay of 2 months, a part of the line was out of service for 9 further months after derailments).


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

LtBk said:


> How would you rank Rotterdam's public transportation on a 0-10 scale?


A 9. It is safe, it is clean, it is practicle, easy subway system, inexpensive, and now running till 1:00 am on weekends, and free on the last two hours of old years night.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam metro system*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam trams*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Rotterdam tram*


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

*𝐌𝐄𝐓𝐑𝐎 𝐑𝐎𝐓𝐓𝐄𝐑𝐃𝐀𝐌 𝟓𝟎 𝐉𝐀𝐀𝐑 — 1968-2018*

Rotterdam celebrates 50 years of metro.

Opening





Construction film





Fun thing about those old videos is that the voices were super clear so translated subtitles work reasonably well.


----------



## Sixhaven (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't think it has anything to do with the clarity of the voices, but rather that the source of the subtitles is the original Dutch closed captioning. This is all the more apparent by the fact that non-spoken sounds are also indicated--for example "[Muziek]" @6:47 (in the second video).


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

No, they're automatically generated. It says so when you turn them on. Youtube recognizes music. Just like it recognizes copyrighted music.


----------



## Sixhaven (Jan 20, 2016)

You are right indeed. Impressive.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

extension of the metro to Hoek van Holland might open by end of September

https://nos.nl/artikel/2294043-hoek...twee-jaar-mogelijk-eind-september-rijden.html


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

On 30 September the extension between_ Schiedam Centrum_ and _Hoek Van Holland Haven_, was opened.

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/nl/rot/rotterdam.htm


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Just to clarify: this used to be a heavy rail line, which was then slated for conversion into heavy rail. Problem: it took twice as long as originally planned.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ twice? They planned three months in the early stages of talks, which was converted to five months when the planning stage was finished. Now it took 30 months (600%).

Now of course, people are very glad this metro finally started operations, adding 8 stations and 22.3km of converted railway. I think that length hasn't changed, so that makes the Rotterdam metro not just the first to ever start operations, but also the first one in the Low Countries to reach beyond 100km!
Noted is that the Brussels system has more passengers while being very compact, a result of the low cycling usage and daily influx, while Amsterdam's system has a similar number of passengers while being way more compact. The difference is that Rotterdam metro seems to intensify the two stem lines by rerouting old railway lines to these stem lines rather than creating new lines. However, in the future, a relief line from east to west via the south, seems inevitable for sustainable growth of the system, and the local economy. That is one of the ideas of the RET's CEO. The other one is converting two tracks from the Dordrecht-The Hague railway line, which, imho, is a big NO because it really adds nothing in connectivity, speed (it's a rather long distance and partially 140kph line even for sprinters which should just be increased in frequency imho) and contracts almost every kind of flexibility from the railway system.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

^ ^



schoutbijnacht said:


>


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAWEX-fKtmWp6NQJAu0Pj2mrrgn3z0NC8


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*C* *Parkweg*

Rotterdam, Netherlands: Parkweg metro station, Line C by nabobswims, no Flickr


Rotterdam, Netherlands: Parkweg metro station, Line C by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*E* *Blijdorp*
Rotterdam, Netherlands: Blijdorp metro station, Line D by nabobswims, no Flickr


Rotterdam, Netherlands: Blijdorp metro station, Line E by nabobswims, no Flickr


Rotterdam, Netherlands: Blijdorp metro station, Line E by nabobswims, no Flickr








*C D* *Spijkenisse Centrum*

Rotterdam, Netherlands: Spijkenisse Centrum metro station, Lines C & D by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Just to clarify: this used to be a heavy rail line, which was then slated for conversion into heavy rail. Problem: it took twice as long as originally planned.


It was heavy rail to be being with and then was converted into heavy rail? I'm afraid that doesn't clarify things very much.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Train to metro. They just added in a few stations, put some new station furniture and connections to the existing metro lines in there and done. What took so long was the new sginalling system that had to account for the metro system as well as a gauntlet freight track that will be used at night, level crossings and a pair of moveable rail bridges. Technically a lot of new metro branche/spurs/extensionss in the Rotterdam area are light rail because they have level crossings, but they use the same vehicles and system as the older fully grade-seperated core metro systen, so it's still considered a metro. They do switch to pantograph for those sections, but that's not a factor in the light and heavy rail distinction.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm curious of how frequent the services are on the sections with level crossings. Anyone know?


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

The A and B lines are the ones with the level crossings, and they both have a 10 minute frequency. On the shared part between A and B there are 12 services per hour, but not in an even 5 minute frequency because A, B and C combine together in the central East - West tunnel. So on the Capelsebrug - Graskruid section (the one shared by A and B) there is a 6/7 minute gap followed by a 3/4 minute gap.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Metro, Tramway Rotterdam and The Hague (Netherlands)


The Rotterdam subway in the Netherlands was put into service in 1968. The network has 5 lines: A, B, C, D and E. Line E connects Rotterdam to La Haye. The Ro...




www.youtube.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Renovated Rotterdam Alexander station reopens


The renovated Rotterdam Alexander station was officially reopened to the public in a live-streamed ceremony on July 10, following two years of work.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

Last night a Rotterdam metro car drove through the buffer stop at the Spijkenisse terminus. It shot off the end of the viaduct, and landed on an artwork (which was not designed for this purpose). There were no passengers on board.










Source: NOS.nl


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

^ in return for saving the whales
the whales save your train


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Another view



https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/f3558863e75a4c676d41054d06180bd8a8a7961e/0_11_3067_1840/master/3067.jpg?width=1020&quality=85


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

So which protection systems failed there?


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

That's one for the TV Tropes article on "Not the Intended Use": it brings a new meaning to a tail track.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

The brakes.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Some years ago I've read about a new tunnel for the sneltram section between Schenkel and Alexander to prevent accidents. Is this really in planning or was it only a suggestion by politicians?


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

*The evolution of Rotterdam metro lines*


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Rotterdam trams are nicely expanded, and also kept century old vehicles as active, along with latest stocks -


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Rotterdam metro has three rarities, one is metro cars has both 3rd rail shoe and pantograph, so they counld use both systems, another is one metro line has converted from suburban rail line, and another is it connects neighboring city Den Haag.

Same type of metro stock use sometime 3rd rail, sometime overhead wire.


















Suburban train route has converted to metro route -

















Suburban metro route, connecting suburb Den Haag-


----------



## JHPart (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice pictures, but they are not recent. There are only low floor tram cars in service. Some old cars were added in the museum collection, many old cars were sold to some cities in Romania.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Rotterdam suburban railways - 

old stock












new stocks -


----------

